

Show HN: Computer Security Knowledge Survey - bayonetz

Hi everyone.  Some colleagues of mine are looking to assess security expertise in technologist communities like ours. Would be very cool if you could take a few minutes to fill out.  Thanks!<p>-Chris<p>Survey link:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.surveygizmo.com&#x2F;s3&#x2F;2033153&#x2F;pentest<p>Mandatory recruitment text:<p>Researchers at RAND are interested in measuring computer security knowledge.  Since you are an expert in the area of pen-testing, we were hoping you would take 10-15 minutes to take our survey and give us some expert feedback.  We are interested in determining which questions can help guide us in understanding whether someone is an expert when we do security research.  Participation is voluntary, and you must be 18 or over.
======
bayonetz
PS. Comments and feedback about the survey itself are useful

